# summer touring job



## soundop (Feb 22, 2009)

hey guys, i am looking for a summer job, and would love to do something involving touring, does anybody know anything about this kind of work, i am graduating high school in june, and could only work for 3 months.


----------



## Footer (Feb 22, 2009)

What kind of tour? What are you past experiences? What are you doing in the fall? Do expect to get paid? 

My personal opinion, go work for shop work. You will be lucky to pull a touring gig right now straight out of HS unless you are well connected. The competition is pretty tight for even summer stock this summer, so keep that in mind.


----------



## cprted (Feb 23, 2009)

Footer said:


> What kind of tour? What are you past experiences? What are you doing in the fall? Do expect to get paid?
> 
> My personal opinion, go work for shop work. You will be lucky to pull a touring gig right now straight out of HS unless you are well connected. The competition is pretty tight for even summer stock this summer, so keep that in mind.


What he said!

You also might try to get on as casual crew at a road house. Thats a great way to make contacts with touring companies (if you're good at what you do).


----------

